# e!cockpit und FB´s mit Parameter



## V.I.D. (25 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe vei e!cockpit die OSCAT - Libs aus dem CodeSys Store eingebunden.

Wenn ich bei einem Funktionsbaustein z.B. aus der Building-Lib die Parameter öffnen möchte um diese einzustellen kommt eine Fehlermeldung und das Fenster zu Eingabe der Parameter erscheint nicht.
Fehlermeldung:
Microsoft .Net Framework
Unbeandelte Ausnahme in einer Komponente der Anwendung. ...
Der Objekthinweis wurd nicht auf eine Objetinstanz festgelegt.

Unter Details steht dann noch jede Menge.

System: Windows 7 x64 + aktuelle Updates
e!cockpit: 1.3.1.4
Java: nein
.Net: muss ich noch nachschaun

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen ?

Wenn es bei euch geht, könntet ihr mir ja evtl. die Installationsumgebung nennen.

MfG
V.I.D.


----------



## V.I.D. (18 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

hat hier echt keiner eine Idee.

Ich hab auch eine Neuinstallation gemacht, brachte aber auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (10 August 2017)

Hallo,

hast du vielleicht in einem Frame Variablennicht belegt?
Ansonsten kannst du dich auch immer gernedirekt unter den unten stehenden Kontaktdaten bei uns melden.


----------



## V.I.D. (22 August 2017)

Hallo WAGO Support Team,

ich verstehe nicht was mit der "Frame Variablen" gemeint ist.
Im Moment habe ich mir so beholfen, dass die die Oscat-Bausteine in das Projekt kopiert habe und so diese modifizieren kann. 

Das non-plus-Ultra ist das aber nicht.

MfG
V.I.D.


----------

